# help me chose right psu!! brand issue :)



## Pehla (Sep 18, 2014)

in saturday im about to buy me new psu and have some on my list...,first of all i have fx8320 and single gpu
so i think about 600w is enough....i hope?!?!
here is the list of psu i think are worth it!!
http://www.alternate.be/Aerocool/Strike-X-EN53655-600-Watt-voeding/html/product/883282?tk=7&lk=5911
--------------------------------------
http://www.alternate.be/Fractal-Des...att-voeding/html/product/1041127?tk=7&lk=5911
--------------------------------------
http://www.alternate.be/Antec/Antec-VP700P-700-Watt-voeding/html/product/1133502?tk=7&lk=5911
-------------------------------------
http://www.alternate.be/Antec/NeoECO-620C-620-Watt-voeding/html/product/1085680?tk=7&lk=5911
------------------------------------
the antec one 700w doesnt say it have any certification,bronze,silver and so on.. but in description it say it have 88% eficiency...that made me litle confused!!
there is the site..,so if u have time to find one for top 70€ i would apreciate that!! thnx in advance guys!!


----------



## Tallencor (Sep 18, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/TechPowerUp/app_1480359788914980
http://www.techpowerup.com/205359/t...-announce-v-series-psu-giveaway.html#comments


----------



## Pehla (Sep 18, 2014)

what?? come on guys....,some help pls!!


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 18, 2014)

http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/589708-Recommended-PSU-s-True-Tested

Pick one off that list...

...or you can't go wrong with Corsair, Seasonic, or EVGA G2 Supernova.


----------



## Jetster (Sep 18, 2014)

Don't cheap out on a PSU. 600W should be fine

Seasonic G or X series, Corsiar HX, AX RM or TX Series,


----------



## Countryside (Sep 18, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/589708-Recommended-PSU-s-True-Tested
> 
> Pick one off that list...
> 
> ...or you can't go wrong with Corsair, Seasonic, or EVGA G2 Supernova.



I second that  personally used many seasonics they never let me down.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 18, 2014)

LEPA Gaming series are also quality, and not overpriced, made by CWT. Corsair is highly dependant on the series you pick, some are shit, others are good.

But Seasonic and the XFX Pro's are really the best choice, cost/reliability wise. XFX Pro 550w is hard to find at this time.

Specifically for your setup I'd recommend either one of these. For your convenience, here's a nice link to compare in Holland for ya  600w is probably overkill looking at your setup. These will be enough. The M version is modular, S is not.

http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/253418/seasonic-m12ii-520w.html
http://tweakers.net/pricewatch/256222/seasonic-s12ii-bronze-520w.html


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 18, 2014)

I wouldn't dub any Corsair PSU as 'shit'. The worst is the CX line IIRC and are plenty serviceable at worst.  I mean hell 9's = shit?... http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=214

While I know others may be based off a different platform, I do not recall JG ever dinging the CX line close to being 'shit'. 

If he wants to overclock the CPU and GPU, he will want 600W with that power hog of a CPU when overclocked heavily.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 18, 2014)

They're not shit. They're just not top quality. It has everything to do with my stance on PSU's - you take the highest quality, end of story 

Cheap caps will eventually kill your system, it's just a risk one should never take as there is no need to do so.

Johnny calls it mediocre, my standard is just a little higher ^^

"The Mediocre:


Use of Chinese Samxon capacitors throughout.
Group regulated design."


----------



## Vario (Sep 18, 2014)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151095

or maybe could do this Rosewill Hive (less modular):
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182132
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Rosewill-HIVE-650-W-Power-Supply-Review/1460/11


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 18, 2014)

Vayra86 said:


> They're not shit. They're just not top quality. It has everything to do with my stance on PSU's - you take the highest quality, end of story
> 
> Cheap caps will eventually kill your system, it's just a risk one should never take as there is no need to do so.


That will put a hurting on your wallet for no reason, but OK.

Im not saying throw a cheiftec/raidmax/powmax in there, but if JG and other reputable reviewers say they are ok, I am taking their word for it and not paying a penny more. I agree with having a quality PSU, but they don't all need to pay a premium to have a Tier 1 PSU. There is a balance between quality and fiscal responsibility.


----------



## Vayra86 (Sep 18, 2014)

Fair point and of course the CX is not a bad choice at all. But if you weigh in the cost of tier 1 PSU versus the system (which, with 500w or more setups will be considerable) is a 10 dollar/euro difference worth missing out on the highest quality? To me it's not.

You won't see me recommending Seasonics for a sub $350 HTPC or something


----------



## Jhelms (Sep 18, 2014)

Seasonic was building many corsair PSU's but not sure if that is the case anymore. I just stick specifically with seasonic gold or platinum supplies for my builds. Rock solid - best of the best and every supply is quite underrated.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (Sep 18, 2014)

XFX 550w will do fine.

New corsair is either crap or overpriced.


----------



## XFXSupport (Sep 19, 2014)

Garage1217 said:


> I just stick specifically with seasonic gold or platinum supplies for my builds. Rock solid - best of the best and every supply is quite underrated.



You basically nailed it.  Gold/Plat high end PSU's carry a solid 5 year warranty and are responsible for powering all of your other expensive hardware.  Sound advice.  The only problem is the cost, many people like to cut costs in the PSU department when working on a build.

consider that XFX PSU's are Seasonic, im biased, so take that with a grain of salt.

As far as our 550W TS Bronze Psu's, they go on sale often with nice rebates.  If you are patient, you might be able to snag one for $25+shipping after rebate


----------



## Jhelms (Sep 19, 2014)

I have not looked into XFX power supplies (glad to know they are seasonic built) but you guys have gotten several $K of my money on video cards  Good stuff - always happy with your customer service. Feel free to send over a 550W or 650W XTR for me to eval


----------



## Norton (Sep 19, 2014)

Excellent psu resource here:
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page678.htm


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 19, 2014)

Norton said:


> Excellent psu resource here:
> http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page678.htm


Neat specs list... thanks!


----------



## RCoon (Sep 19, 2014)

Garage1217 said:


> I have not looked into XFX power supplies (glad to know they are seasonic built)



Specifically the XTR units, are genuinely amazing units. As the dog of the earth said, if JG says OK, the unit is OK.

@XFXSupport needs to work on their GPU warranty though. That repasting job is an important one to most enthusiasts.


----------



## XFXSupport (Sep 19, 2014)

@RCoon I believe you are referring to the warranty void stickers on video cards purchased in Europe?  If so, yeah, our retailers/distribution is a bit more strict.  I think its an issue with returns. Sorry about that.

 However, the small warranty void stickers (for re-thermal pasting) can be damaged/removed in North America.


----------



## Pehla (Sep 19, 2014)

Vario said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817151095
> 
> or maybe could do this Rosewill Hive (less modular):
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182132
> http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/Rosewill-HIVE-650-W-Power-Supply-Review/1460/11


i give you web site where i can buy the psu...,and told you guys to look over there..,so if you pls find decent one for top 70€ i would love that!!
come now tomorow morning i go buy!! hury up peeps 
http://www.alternate.be/html/product/listing.html?navId=1218&tk=7&lk=5911
edit: i do want to overclock the cpu,and i will upgrade gpu in month or two...(r9 280x) 
what about fractal design?? i founf one on sale was 79€ now 69!! look 
http://www.alternate.be/Fractal-Des...att-voeding/html/product/1041127?tk=7&lk=5911


----------

